# Virginia / Carnegie Mellon



## Bob (Nov 26, 2008)

Is anybody confirmed to attend both Virginia Open 2008 on Saturday and then Carnegie Mellon on the following Saturday? I need somebody to transport the displays & timers. Let me know.


----------



## cuBerBruce (Nov 28, 2008)

Bob said:


> Is anybody confirmed to attend both Virginia Open 2008 on Saturday and then Carnegie Mellon on the following Saturday? I need somebody to transport the displays & timers. Let me know.



OK, so how's this for a plan...?

I just arrived in Williamsburg, but I probably won't make it to Pittsburgh, but...

I take the displays and timers back with me in my car after the Williamsburg competition. On my way home, I drop the equipment off at Gillette Stadium with the Steelers. After their game, the Steelers bring the equipment with them when they return home to Pittsburgh. The Carnegie Mellon competition organizers pick the equipment up from the Steelers.


----------



## Kian (Nov 29, 2008)

i think jason is going to both.


----------

